# New Google Wallet FC



## esmier (Oct 7, 2011)

So the new Google wallet that was released today force closes when i try to add a new card to my Verizon Galaxy Nexus. I can enter my card info, but the instant i hit the "next" button, it closes.

EDIT: my fault, I hit cancel when the dialog about the new features came up.


----------



## Caveman419 (Jun 10, 2011)

When I unlocked it after the update, it had all of my credit cards waiting for me. This is going to be trouble...


----------



## esmier (Oct 7, 2011)

Caveman419 said:


> When I unlocked it after the update, it had all of my credit cards waiting for me. This is going to be trouble...


so it automatically pulled up the cards saved to your online wallet account?


----------



## esmier (Oct 7, 2011)

I figured out what happened. after the update when you open wallet for the first time, it tells you about how it links the cards. I hit cancel so it never linked my account properly


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Any link the the new wallet apk? For rooted user also?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Caveman419 (Jun 10, 2011)

Ahhh, gotta read the fine print.


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

Yup


----------



## esmier (Oct 7, 2011)

dadsterflip said:


> Any link the the new wallet apk? For rooted user also?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I am rooted and it works just fine. use this link:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.google.android.apps.walletnfcrel&rdid=com.google.android.apps.walletnfcrel&rdot=1


----------



## Futur Innovations (Oct 17, 2011)

esmier said:


> I am rooted and it works just fine. use this link:
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.google.android.apps.walletnfcrel&rdid=com.google.android.apps.walletnfcrel&rdot=1


Not if you are on Verizon


----------



## bmcclure937 (Jun 16, 2011)

As others have asked... does anyone have the updated APK available? I know goo.im normally hosts it... but has not been updated.


----------



## dtraini7 (Sep 14, 2011)

Futur Innovations said:


> It worked for me and I am on Verizon..
> Not if you are on Verizon


----------



## esmier (Oct 7, 2011)

Futur Innovations said:


> As others have asked... does anyone have the updated APK available? I know goo.im normally hosts it... but has not been updated.


It literally just updated. Ill see if I can host one quick before they do


----------



## JJHunter (Nov 29, 2011)

I get a force close when adding a card as well...Not sure how to get around it. On AOKP M6 on VZN.


----------



## thesoldier (Jan 25, 2012)

Just updated and pulled the apk off my phone, here it is if anyone wants it.

http://db.tt/L5RanT6j

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## esmier (Oct 7, 2011)

thesoldier said:


> I get a force close when adding a card as well...Not sure how to get around it. On AOKP M6 on VZN.


Reset the app data. Once you go through the process of activating wallet to your phone, a popup box will appear about the new feature. Hit CONTINUE not cancel. Hitting cancel screws up the app sync


----------



## jwilkis2 (Mar 30, 2012)

thesoldier said:


> Just updated and pulled the apk off my phone, here it is if anyone wants it.
> 
> http://db.tt/L5RanT6j
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Just downloaded it and it works great! Thanks!


----------



## Joesyr (Feb 7, 2012)

On Verizon, updated via play store download, accepted new terms, declined to import cards. It's got the one card I have associated with my play store account for app purchases listed (setup required), not going to set it up on my phone yet, but no trouble using the program thus far.


----------



## D3G0 (Jul 21, 2012)

thesoldier said:


> Just updated and pulled the apk off my phone, here it is if anyone wants it.
> 
> http://db.tt/L5RanT6j
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Thanks! Worked perfectly for me on Jelly Belly 5.1


----------



## mssam (Feb 20, 2012)

hummm...


----------



## AmericanCon (Jul 31, 2012)

Can the unsupported device error on top of the app be ignored? I imagine its because I'm rooted?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Joesyr (Feb 7, 2012)

AmericanCon said:


> Can the unsupported device error on top of the app be ignored? I imagine its because I'm rooted?


Yes and yes.


----------



## AmericanCon (Jul 31, 2012)

Joesyr said:


> Yes and yes.


Thanks.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## stastnysnipes26 (Jul 13, 2011)

anyone else getting hung up at the adding your account screen? mine will not get passed it. on slim bean 1.0 installed two different versions posted around the forum here. same exact issue.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

First, I want to say that updating from the play store does work on Verizon.









Now, after adding the billing address to the card that was already tied to my Google Wallet for online purchases, I got a FC. But I opened it back up and my card is there. I haven't used it yet, but everything else seems to be in order.

EDIT: I can confirm that it works with my debit card rather than the stupid pre-paid card. This is now awesome.


----------



## Futur Innovations (Oct 17, 2011)

stastnysnipes26 said:


> anyone else getting hung up at the adding your account screen? mine will not get passed it. on slim bean 1.0 installed two different versions posted around the forum here. same exact issue.


I had the same problem. After I force closed the app, I wiped the app data and cache from settings (by dragging the icon to app info from the app drawer). Then I restarted the app and all was well


----------



## stastnysnipes26 (Jul 13, 2011)

Futur Innovations said:


> I had the same problem. After I force closed the app, I wiped the app data and cache from settings (by dragging the icon to app info from the app drawer). Then I restarted the app and all was well


Tried these steps probably upwards of 15 times now. Still getting stuck here

Sent from my Full AOSP on Toro-VZW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## luigi90210 (Sep 5, 2011)

JJHunter said:


> I get a force close when adding a card as well...Not sure how to get around it. On AOKP M6 on VZN.


clear appdata then reopen the app

that fixed it for me


----------



## Dartan (Jul 11, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> First, I want to say that updating from the play store does work on Verizon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How did you get it to install from the play store with Verizon? It says that none of my devices support it so I ended up side loading it.


----------



## amac1222 (Jul 29, 2011)

Dartan said:


> How did you get it to install from the play store with Verizon? It says that none of my devices support it so I ended up side loading it.


I second this. I had to do the same thing.


----------



## burntcookie90 (Oct 15, 2011)

"Unfortunately, Google Wallet is not yet available for your device or mobile network."

Anyone else?


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Dartan said:


> How did you get it to install from the play store with Verizon? It says that none of my devices support it so I ended up side loading it.


I went to the play store on my PC? That's literally all I did. I already had the previous version installed, but I also got that from the play store on my PC. Before that it was a TiBackup of a version I got when you used to be able to get around the carrier block by following the link on your phone rather than searching the store itself.

Wallet is actually usable now since you can use any debit or credit card. I only used the money Google gave us before because I didn't want to put money on the prepaid card that I might not be able to spend. Sadly, not many places have PayPass.


----------



## WormDoes (Jun 27, 2011)

burntcookie90 said:


> "Unfortunately, Google Wallet is not yet available for your device or mobile network."
> 
> Anyone else?


Use the apk someone posted on the 1st page of the thread.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NyPlaya513 (Nov 8, 2011)

stastnysnipes26 said:


> anyone else getting hung up at the adding your account screen? mine will not get passed it. on slim bean 1.0 installed two different versions posted around the forum here. same exact issue.


just for testing purposes, if you really want to know then do a nandroid and flash another rom. i am currently running the newest nightly of the aokp jb previews and it is working fine as usual for my vz gnex wallet.


----------



## esmier (Oct 7, 2011)

If you are having issues with not being able to install from the market on Verizon, make sure you are trying to install from one of the previous direct links earlier in the thread. I have never had an issue with loading it from a PC.

If you are having issues with the app not working or syncing properly, just reset the app either by using the in-app setting, or wipe the cache.

Personally I have issues with wallet asking for my google password whenever i reset it. Could just be my ROM


----------



## burntcookie90 (Oct 15, 2011)

WormDoes said:


> Use the apk someone posted on the 1st page of the thread.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


That's what I used.


----------



## NyPlaya513 (Nov 8, 2011)

burntcookie90 said:


> That's what I used.


stupid question but are you using a nexus

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## burntcookie90 (Oct 15, 2011)

Yessir, Galaxy Nexus. That would be silly if I wasn't.


----------



## mugger48 (Jul 25, 2011)

This is kinda random, but I was playing around with it out of curiosity. I'm in the Caribbean with an unlocked GSM galnex on a local prepaid network and it gives me the unsupported network BS. I slap in a Verizon LTE Sim that I use in my tbolt back hone and it loads perfectly.
Oh I also disabled location services just in case. But anyways... there's some random data for y'all.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SwiftLegend (Jan 9, 2012)

I was able to get through the entire setup, but I have a "Unsupported device" banner. Just wondering if that matters or if I can just avoid it. Id hate to try using it in a store and then looking like a dumba%& when it doesn't work









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NyPlaya513 (Nov 8, 2011)

mugger48 said:


> This is kinda random, but I was playing around with it out of curiosity. I'm in the Caribbean with an unlocked GSM galnex on a local prepaid network and it gives me the unsupported network BS. I slap in a Verizon LTE Sim that I use in my tbolt back hone and it loads perfectly.
> Oh I also disabled location services just in case. But anyways... there's some random data for y'all.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


 really? i thought the sim used in the gnex was smaller than the tbolts


----------



## NyPlaya513 (Nov 8, 2011)

SwiftLegend said:


> I was able to get through the entire setup, but I have a "Unsupported device" banner. Just wondering if that matters or if I can just avoid it. Id hate to try using it in a store and then looking like a dumba%& when it doesn't work
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not to sound rude but if you took a look around, you would see that the message is just googles way of saying "you hack, your fault if stolen"


----------

